# SERBIA - discover one of the oldest European states



## velizar (Apr 9, 2010)

Niš ...


----------



## velizar (Apr 9, 2010)

Niš ...


----------



## velizar (Apr 9, 2010)

Niš ...


----------



## velizar (Apr 9, 2010)

Niš ...


----------



## velizar (Apr 9, 2010)

Niš ...


----------



## velizar (Apr 9, 2010)

Niš ...


----------



## velizar (Apr 9, 2010)

Niš ...


----------



## velizar (Apr 9, 2010)

Niš ...


----------



## velizar (Apr 9, 2010)

Niš ...


----------



## velizar (Apr 9, 2010)

Niš ...


----------



## velizar (Apr 9, 2010)

Niš ...


----------



## velizar (Apr 9, 2010)

Niš ...


----------



## velizar (Apr 9, 2010)

Niš ...


----------



## velizar (Apr 9, 2010)

Niš ...


----------



## velizar (Apr 9, 2010)

Niš ...


----------



## velizar (Apr 9, 2010)

Niš ...


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Vrnjachka Banja - great spa!*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*The city of Niš* by Velizar




























































































*The city of Kragujevac*
by Srdjan


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Topola, Oplenac hill. the Karadjordjevics royal mausoleum and foundation Serbian orthodox church*










panoramio source


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kosovska Mitrovica* _ruins of Serbian orthodox monastery from the 12th cen_



















*Kruševac* by Nemanja




























































































*WELCOME TO SERBIA *​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*

*World's largest orthodox temple*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Sremska Mitrovica* ex Roman capital of Sirmium, today's wonderful Serbian city. Do not miss it as well as Roman palate.


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Kanjon reke Uvac i Beloglavi sup


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

_*Beutiful Serbian nature*_


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Suva mountain*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Milesheva monastery, built by Serbian king in the 13th cen. VLADE DIVAC took his co mates, NBA stars in here few years ago*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Surdulica and Crna Trava*










by wikipedia​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Subotica*

_City Hall_










url http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...ight.jpg/800px-Subotica_townhall_at_night.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Danube*










*Zasavica*




























*Mačvanska Mitrovica*



















*Sremska Mitrovica*


----------



## johngeres (Oct 13, 2010)

Really nice pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

johngeres said:


> Really nice pictures. Thanks for sharing.


You're welcome. Thanks for the comment:cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Đakovica*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Niš*



















by Ranko Su Ns


*Kragujevac*



















by Srdjan


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Serbian medieval monastery of Poganovo*










by pticica.com
http://s2.pticica.com/foto/0000246525_l_0_fvBuV9.jpg​


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

BELGRADE


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Јеј... стигла ми подршка на овој теми :cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Ivanjica*

by Srdjan


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Zemun*

by pc dolabella


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice pics....thanks for sharing....


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Linguine said:


> nice pics....thanks for sharing....


Thank you:cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*KRAGUJEVAC CITY*




































































































_retaken from http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=67239921#post67239921_​


----------



## The Cake On BBQ (May 10, 2010)

Why all ythe Euroepan nations claim that they arwe "one of the oldest"?


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Think...  We are one of the oldest... just take a look at historical books


----------



## sidney_jec (Jun 10, 2005)

This is a wow thread :cheers:



poseta1 said:


> *North Serbia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pure mystical beauty


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

sidney_jec said:


> This is a wow thread :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> pure mystical beauty


Thanks a lot!:cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*KRAGUJEVAC CITY*























































taken from thread
_http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=67268373#post67268373_​


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

The Cake On BBQ said:


> Why all ythe Euroepan nations claim that they arwe "one of the oldest"?


All European_ nations_ are old.


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Thou some are older, some are new and born from other nations. Topic is complex and this is a thread to enjoy the beauty of Serbia, so enjoy people 
Best regards!


----------



## Fazla (Dec 31, 2008)

TourBosnia, please edit your posts. I have sent a message to moderators regarding poseta1's post. You are new and don't know how it works here on SSC... I am saying it as an advice, just edit your post if you don't want to be seen as the problem.

Don't ruin this nice thread, I am confident the moderators will take the necessary actions against poseta1's post.


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Crni jarane sta to radis!? Brisi to odmah, popit ces ban dok si rekao keks.


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

Jesus Christ someone needs to take a chill pill..


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Sad*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

_*Novi Sad*_


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Priština, southern Serbian province of Kosovo and Metohija. 

Stop with provoking please!


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*










http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/5447/5022182685abe4514d59b.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Đavolja Varoš - Devil's Town*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

---


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Niš City*

by Srđan


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Gledićke planine*

_photos are retaken from 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=706754&page=379_


----------

